# Sinead O'Connor's open letter to Miley Cyrus



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Read Sinead O'Connor's searing open letter to Miley Cyrus | The Music Mix | EW.com


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope someone gets through to her that she's making an ass out of herself.
There's just something so weird about that tongue thing she keeps doing.
I'm surprised nobody has called 911 thinking she was having a seizure.


----------



## vilk (Oct 4, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks what Miley Cyrus is doing is cool?

I mean, she's not talented. She is, however, pretty hot (imo). I pay more attention to her now that she's getting naked than I ever did before, so like, it could be said that she's reaching a new audience. I like it when women are sexualized and stuff because I think women are sexy and I think sex is cool. I mean, I totally understand the people who see it as a negative thing. Maybe I just have a bad set of values? I dunno, I think I'm a good enough person despite it.

I agree though that she's kinda overdoing the tongue thing. It'd be hot if she did it once or twice but it seems to be like nonstop.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 4, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Am I the only one that thinks what Miley Cyrus is doing is cool?
> 
> I mean, she's not talented. She is, however, pretty hot (imo). I pay more attention to her now that she's getting naked than I ever did before, so like, it could be said that she's reaching a new audience. I like it when women are sexualized and stuff because I think women are sexy and I think sex is cool. I mean, I totally understand the people who see it as a negative thing. Maybe I just have a bad set of values? I dunno, I think I'm a good enough person despite it.
> 
> I agree though that she's kinda overdoing the tongue thing. It'd be hot if she did it once or twice but it seems to be like nonstop.



Well, I think that's the issue. I doubt most people who don't like what Miley is doing are saying so because they believe women shouldn't be able to look hot. But the issue, as I think it is, is more that her handlers are making a conscious effort to shed her Hannah Montana image and do so to drive album sales, etc. And at her age she isn't wise enough to know it, or when to dial it back a notch. Her lack of talent is forcing the issue even more, because she doesn't have that to fall back on. If she's not careful she'll wind up like Vanilla Ice. The problem is that she can only scale it back a little, because any more and she'll be irrelevant. It would be like an untalented rapper deciding to no longer blow money on fancy cars, watches, etc. Or like the Kardashians no longer having all sorts of drama in their lives. That's the stuff that sells, and take that away and they're just another random person with no particular talent.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 4, 2013)

I like Miley, and I think she is talented. now she's having some fun - good for her - she worked her arse off most of her younger years.  She'll be alright.


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 4, 2013)

I could really care less either way what she does for the most part.


If I had to say something i'd say she just needs to tone it down a bit before all this turns into another Michael Jackson "Muh childhood was taken from meh" type deal and she goes crazy.



Maybes she's distracting everyone from the fact that Hannah Montana has been missing! Miley killed Hannah Montana!


----------



## mcd (Oct 4, 2013)

Feminist debate on a forum who's members are majority guitar geeks

*grabs drink and comfy slippers*
This should be good


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 4, 2013)

Turns out creators of South Park were right about Miley....

"Looks like next harvest will be even better"


----------



## mcd (Oct 4, 2013)

I just had to add; every single female on pop charts past present and future should ask themselves WWBD? (what would Bjork do?) My theory is our ears would be much happier


----------



## Basti (Oct 4, 2013)

People, please. If we ignore it it will put a coat on and disappear.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2013)

She's desperate for attention so let's keep pointing it out and giving her attention so she'll stop. Solid plan...


----------



## jbab (Oct 4, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Am I the only one that thinks what Miley Cyrus is doing is cool?
> 
> I mean, she's not talented. She is, however, pretty hot (imo). I pay more attention to her now that she's getting naked than I ever did before, so like, it could be said that she's reaching a new audience. I like it when women are sexualized and stuff because I think women are sexy and I think sex is cool. I mean, I totally understand the people who see it as a negative thing. Maybe I just have a bad set of values? I dunno, I think I'm a good enough person despite it.
> 
> I agree though that she's kinda overdoing the tongue thing. It'd be hot if she did it once or twice but it seems to be like nonstop.



I guess she's kind of good looking, but to me slutty =/= sexy. I'm fine with women being sexy, wearing revealing clothes and all, as long as they pull it off with class. I think she's just trying to shed the good girl image too much (even though there's nothing wrong with being a good girl IMO), and she's just coming off as a total slut. I think the direction Rihanna took is quite similar (although not as extreme)


----------



## liamh (Oct 4, 2013)

YOU'VE GOT THE BEEEEST OF BOTH WORLDS


----------



## mcleanab (Oct 4, 2013)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Turns out creators of South Park were right about Miley....
> 
> "Looks like next harvest will be even better"



YES.

I was JUST talking about this this morning...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2013)

jbab said:


> I guess she's kind of good looking, but to me slutty =/= sexy. I'm fine with women being sexy, wearing revealing clothes and all, as long as they pull it off with class. I think she's just trying to shed the good girl image too much (even though there's nothing wrong with being a good girl IMO), and she's just coming off as a total slut. I think the direction Rihanna took is quite similar (although not as extreme)



This... Leaving something to the imagination is a dead art, though.

And why the .... is this "image" thing such a big deal? To me when phrased that way it seems like you're admitting to trying to be something you're not because you think it'll please other people... Konfyouzd deems such behavior equally unsexy... 

All Bow Wow did was drop the "Lil" and ppl seemed pretty apathetic about it, but they also don't look at him as a little kid anymore because it's fairly obvious he's grown up whether his name says so or not...


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Who gives a shit


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2013)

^That too...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 4, 2013)

Yea hallowway pretty much nailed it. I dont have much to add other than that there's nothing about her or any of the disney stars gone wild that appeal to me in anyway idc how many clothes they take off...South park called it, now were seeing it and yea Its supposed to be a funny cartoon but thats a great way to talk about serious issues. So Imo its gross, but people buy it, people eat it up. It has nothing to do with anything other than making money, all the letters and interviews and backlash yada yada just generates more money and put people to work....Theyre products, no ones going to talk them out of making money.....

edit* just read the title...Waaaay too late for that..Everyone knows these child stars grow up to be high paid prostitutes, it actually goes a lot deeper and is really ....ed up as to what the public doesnt see, I remember reading about it on another board. Theres some inside guy[ disney, nickelodeon, mtv etc] that blogs all of this stuff and will pretty much ruin your day if you look any further into this type of behavior.


----------



## wilch (Oct 4, 2013)

nsfw Terry Richardson's Diary

train wreck atm... oh well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2013)

Holloway = full of shit... Vanilla Ice could dance his ass off...


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm more disturbed that any of you could really give a f*u*ck about Miley Cyrus and how she's conducting herself 

Yes, she's doing the same old 90% naked dance/sing thing that all other female pop bitches are doing, no surprise there. Yes, IMO as well, she looks terrible with the stupid short "empowering hairdo" (as she calls it) and sticking her tongue everywhere under the sun and twerking that that tiny butt she thinks is an actual ass, but who really gives a f*u*ck? Who gives a shit about her, Bieber, Britney, Gaga, I mean really... they all did, or are doing, the same shit. Bounce around on stage caring more about trying to be sexy doing a choreographed dance with a bunch of other half naked backup dancers singing the same old generic pop crap, often with autotune... I mean who really cares?

Go ahead, flame me. 


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2013)

Know what's sad? That's all Robin Thicke did in concert too and he can actually sing pretty well... 

But I went to see Alicia Keys anyway... Now that's one I wouldn't mind watching twerk half naked... I could watch that all damn day...


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 4, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> I'm more disturbed that any of you could really give a f*u*ck about Miley Cyrus and how she's conducting herself
> 
> Yes, she's doing the same old 90% naked dance/sing thing that all other female pop bitches are doing, no surprise there. Yes, IMO as well, she looks terrible with the stupid short "empowering hairdo" (as she calls it) and sticking her tongue everywhere under the sun and twerking that that tiny butt she thinks is an actual ass, but who really gives a f*u*ck? Who gives a shit about her, Bieber, Britney, Gaga, I mean really... they all did, or are doing, the same shit. Bounce around on stage caring more about trying to be sexy doing a choreographed dance with a bunch of other half naked backup dancers singing the same old generic pop crap, often with autotune... I mean who really cares?
> 
> ...



I so am not going to flame you, because I have never agreed with anything more than I do with you on this point. But there are far too many Americans who do care, and I just cannot fathom why.

Also, this seems relevant:

How to refurbish a pop star - The Oatmeal


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 4, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Am I the only one that thinks what Miley Cyrus is doing is cool?
> 
> I mean, she's not talented. *She is, however, pretty hot (imo). I pay more attention to her now that she's getting naked than I ever did before*, so like, it could be said that she's reaching a new audience. I like it when women are sexualized and stuff because I think women are sexy and I think sex is cool. I mean, I totally understand the people who see it as a negative thing. Maybe I just have a bad set of values? I dunno, I think I'm a good enough person despite it.
> 
> I agree though that she's kinda overdoing the tongue thing. It'd be hot if she did it once or twice but it seems to be like nonstop.





Dude, no. She doesn't have an ass, the boy hair cut screams of "are people still paying attention to me?!" and her naked in her recent video isn't even remotely as hot as Britney Spears when she was naked in her video from like 2005 or so [I think it was Toxic]. 

Then again, your reply comes off as a troll post with a definite attempt to be a chauvinist.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 4, 2013)

Edit* ninja'd



Hollowway said:


> Also, this seems relevant:
> 
> How to refurbish a pop star - The Oatmeal


Very relevant.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 4, 2013)

Did anyone actually read the letter Sinead O'Connor wrote? It's actually very positive and reasonable, and she actually praises Miley's musical talent. Of course she can't help but throw in a ton of f-bombs, it's just her way. Still, posting it on the internet is misguided - I doubt Miley will read more than two paragraphs in, and then just disregard the advice.. because why should she listen? "This bald fatass Irish ho thinks she knows me??"

Rev brought out the very good point that every other pop star is selling themselves sexually nowadays, and it shouldn't surprise us that another former Disney child star is doing it. It is still disconcerting though. Even if it seems like trying to force the tide back with a broom, the desire to help somebody whose life is on a downward spiral is a noble one. Even if it's none of their business, it can come from a place of genuine concern.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, I actually read the whole letter when I saw it posted on the news. And yes, Sinead made excellent truthful points, but does anyone really think Miley will listen? Hell no... especially with all the rappers backing her up now. You're right about that! 


Rev.


----------



## Alpenglow (Oct 4, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> I'm more disturbed that any of you could really give a f*u*ck about Miley Cyrus and how she's conducting herself
> 
> Yes, she's doing the same old 90% naked dance/sing thing that all other female pop bitches are doing, no surprise there. Yes, IMO as well, she looks terrible with the stupid short "empowering hairdo" (as she calls it) and sticking her tongue everywhere under the sun and twerking that that tiny butt she thinks is an actual ass, but who really gives a f*u*ck? Who gives a shit about her, Bieber, Britney, Gaga, I mean really... they all did, or are doing, the same shit. Bounce around on stage caring more about trying to be sexy doing a choreographed dance with a bunch of other half naked backup dancers singing the same old generic pop crap, often with autotune... I mean who really cares?
> 
> ...



Dude. So much. I am still in high school and it is honestly ridiculous to me that so many people my age are obsessing over pop stars. They're just so damn boring. I've come to the conclusions the majority of music fans listen to shit because they want easily-digestible, catchy, meaningless music, and that's what the radio feeds them.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 4, 2013)

Open letters like this are nothing but an exercise in PR. It's not about Sinead having a heart to heart with Miley Cyrus, it's about making sure the entire ....ing planet knows "Hey, I used to be famous! Look at how current and in-the-know I am by displaying publicly that I have an opinion regarding an ongoing event!"

Give me a break.

But yeah, Miley's definitely made a mess of herself. Is she a victim of the system that's she's become a part of? Possibly. But she's shown that she has absolutely no compunctions about being a part of it.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 4, 2013)

One of the keys to living a happy life is learning to ignore stuff you don't like.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 4, 2013)

pink freud said:


> One of the keys to living a happy life is learning to ignore stuff that isn't important.



FTFY. Because just because one doesn't like something doesn't mean it's good to ignore it.

(The subjects of this thread, however, can definitely be ignored without consequence.)


----------



## pink freud (Oct 4, 2013)

Xaios said:


> FTFY. Because just because one doesn't like something doesn't mean it's good to ignore it.
> 
> (The subjects of this thread, however, can definitely be ignored without consequence.)



Our sentiment is the same, and my brain is too fried from relativity class to be more specific.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 4, 2013)

Her hair, her tongue, and her dancing are all f_u_cking hideous. In the older picture of her that was posted she actually looks pretty cute, she should have stuck with that.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 5, 2013)

Honestly if I were Miley Cyrus I would milk the hell out of her overly sexualized image. I would do stupid crazy shit all day and watch the cash roll in.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 5, 2013)

I actually think the short hair is kinda cute.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 5, 2013)

The thing that bothers me about Miley's behavior is that my little sister grew up looking to her as a role model. This is not the type of example i would want for her now, especially that she is in the years of her life where she is trying to discover her own identity.

It seems that whenever Disney (or pretty much anyone) gives a child money and fame it ends up in disaster. I know this will never stop because so many other people also get rich off of the talent of said child star, that they will sweep the likely consequences to come under the rug with a handful of C notes because that's the nature of the beast. A lot of the reason that a bar gigging musician was as far as i ever wanted to go musically: to avoid this type of situation.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Oct 5, 2013)

I wanted to write a long explanation about how that letter is stupid and the fact that miley cyrus does whatever the hell she wants, but actually I couldn't care less.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know if Sinead O'Connor is right, but it's fun to see her inadvertently throw more gasoline on the fire. Sexuality is a double-edged sword because it can be a means of exploitation but also empowerment, but O'Connor seems to be saying, "You may believe you're doing what you want and having fun, _but that's what they want you to think_!" as if the former can only be true. If a man ever asserted that women can't tell if they're being duped like that, ho-lee shit...

Personally, I think it's all shrewdly calculated. This girl made hundreds of million dollars before she was old enough to buy a pack of cigarettes. As far as empowerment goes, that's magnitudes better than wagging one's ass around, which is by far the most inexplicable thing here.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 5, 2013)

I am so ....ing sick of Miley Cyrus's and her god damn tongue being everywhere I look  . Personally I think everyone should just ignore her, then she'd go away (but hey, here I am, posting about her). Ahh well, give it a few years (please...)

On the other hand, Sinead's letter was fantastic, and raised a very good point. It was fruitless, but good intentions. Hopefully someone else other than the desired reader will read it and gain something from it  

Also, Amanda Palmers reply was good.



This is the last time i'll post or talk about her anyway, because I think the best solution is to ignore her.


----------



## Basti (Oct 5, 2013)

Lack of talent, attention whoring and regular whoring aside, if I received a letter like that I'd kindly mail it straight back to the person's rectum. "My god you're right I'm a total slut, and to think this whole time I've been calling Mr. Greasy-Smile-in a Suit my friend! From now on I'm going to use my brains and creativity to make my living. 
p.s. Please be my mother". Sinead O'Connor's right of course but she's being so patronizing that if I were Miley I'd just say fuck it and move on to porn. 

That's my final opinion on the matter because I also believe that the less attention these people get the faster they'll fall into oblivion.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 5, 2013)

Who is Miley Cyrus? I mean, I know but... give her 5 years, or maybe ten. Same with Justin Bieber. Anyone remember Aaron Carter? Why is this even relevant to anyone? I have never heard any of the first two on any german radio station (and I might have to suffer 4-8 hours of radio at work every day  ). She looks like a 12 year old boy with make-up & a pair of tiny tits anyways...


----------



## facepalm66 (Oct 5, 2013)

. Your records are good enough for you not to need any shedding of Hannah Montana. Shes waaaaaaay gone by now. Not because you got naked but *because you make great records.*


TRUE STORY FOLKS, TRUE STORY....


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2013)

SD83 said:


> Anyone remember Aaron Carter?



Aaron Carter only got a shot because he was Nick Carter's brother. While Miley Cyrus is Billy Ray Cyrus' daughter, that's never really why she was famous, and she's had a longer and far more successful run than Aaron Carter ever did. While lauding her certainly isn't my intent, she's been in the public eye pretty consistently since 2006. These days, 7 years is a DAMN good run of fame.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Oct 5, 2013)

hopefully she doesnt turn out like every other "disney chick" (ie: Brittany spears, lindsay lohan)


----------



## Edika (Oct 5, 2013)

All I am going to say that in the link from Terry Richardson's page, page 3 (NSFW) Alyssa Arce...now that's something worth paying attention to in a chauvinistic, sexist, immaturely male way!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2013)

dethFNmetal said:


> hopefully she doesnt turn out like every other "disney chick" (ie: Brittany spears, lindsay lohan)



Are you kidding? She's already turned out like near every "Disney Chick." Seems like the only one that ever escaped relatively unscathed was Hilary Duff.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Oct 5, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Are you kidding? She's already turned out like near every "Disney Chick." Seems like the only one that ever escaped relatively unscathed was Hilary Duff.


considering she doesnt opendly do drugs (cuz im sure she does) then thats really the only thing separating her from the others.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 5, 2013)

huh? her last 'controversial' vid was about x..... hey if we can have a miley thread, we should be able to have a victoria justice thread..

but seriously whats next the amanda bynes thread ...justin beieber and selena thread? why are they not still together..whhhhyyy!

Oh i heard he was cheating with miley....


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 5, 2013)

So most of you would say no if Miley came up to you right now, and said ".... my brains out right now"?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> So most of you would say no if Miley came up to you right now, and said ".... my brains out"?



I'd say, "Looks like someone already beat me to it."

:rimshot:


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I'd say, "Looks like someone already beat me to it."
> 
> :rimshot:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 5, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> So most of you would say no if Miley came up to you right now, and said ".... my brains out right now"?





Hollowway said:


> I'd say, "Looks like someone already beat me to it."
> 
> :rimshot:





Vhyle said:


>


----------



## vilk (Oct 5, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Dude, no. She doesn't have an ass, the boy hair cut screams of "are people still paying attention to me?!" and her naked in her recent video isn't even remotely as hot as Britney Spears when she was naked in her video from like 2005 or so [I think it was Toxic].
> 
> Then again, your reply comes off as a troll post with a definite attempt to be a chauvinist.



I'm not really an ass man. And she's got a cute enough face that I think the boy cut suits her. I'm into girls with unconventional haircuts. I pretty much lump most celebrities into the "are people still paying attention to me!?" category, so it's a given really. I don't remember that Britney Spears video, but I'm sure it was hot.

I resent you calling me a chauvinist, because I'm not, and I don't see exactly what is chauvinistic about what I wrote. Miley is doing what she wants, and I think it would be more chauvinistic to say that she shouldn't because 'it isn't lady-like' or something.

I can admit that getting naked and licking sledge hammers isn't exactly my idea of sexy, but it is definitely more sexy than any of the stuff she does with her clothes on (I think naked women are sexy, so sue me!)


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 6, 2013)

Actually this cat fight is starting to heat up a bit and get interesting. Lets analyze the CliffsNotes version. 

Daughter of a washed up one hit wonder goes from wholesome white bread pre-teen sitcom status to Bubblegum Pop Barbie Slut with a boy body and haircut and makes a dumb video rolling around in her dirty panties and a wifebeater whilst licking sledgehammers and riding around on big balls and then credits a now irrelevant angsty folk pop singer from two decades ago as an influence.

Next, instead of keeping her piehole shut irrelevant Irish mentally ill gasbag flaps her trap warning cupcake ecstasy popping Kewpie doll about "exploitation"... heh... In response, dollface McWhitrashia wisely points out some of the numerous indiscretions of Ms. Baldy Potatohead including her mental health issues and cutting of papal photos. 

As we stand in the last few hours bullethead flaptrap is now playing the Irish victim card and threatening to lawyer up... lol... they'll probably be doing a duet in less than a year at some awards show... yawn...

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/04/sinead-oconnor-miley-cyrus


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Sinéad O'Connor threatens to sue Miley Cyrus over mental health tweets | Music | The Guardian


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

See, this is why if I ever became a famous artist or person I just wouldn't bother to say shit about anyone else nor would I care about shit others says about me - because it's simply not worth it. Did Sinead really think airhead Miley would listen to a single word? Of course she wouldn't, and she'd instead defend herself. In this case she instead attacked Sinead, wow... like I didn't see that level of maturity coming  All she needed to say was, "Thanks for the kind words and concern, but I'm a grown woman and can make my own choices". End of story, but duh... obviously she's not a grown woman as proved by her response.

I used to see band drama like when Fred Durst used to insult everyone under the sun, and Billy Corgan did as well. The bands would get all pissed and fire some other shit back.  Nah, I couldn't care to entertain that shit.


Rev.


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 6, 2013)

Dave Mustaine and Kerry King, anyone?


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 6, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Miley is doing what she wants, and I think it would be more chauvinistic to say that she shouldn't because 'it isn't lady-like' or something.




Yup. It's not even about empowerment or whatever crap Sinead was talking about it her original latter. It's about a woman being able to do whatever she wants and not getting judged for it. 

Unfortunately our society is crazy sexist still so we rag on her for having a sexuality and act like all the talent she may/may not have had suddenly disappeared.

I think Amanda Palmer (whose letter was previously linked) and Mary Zimmer (Mary Zimmer - Vocalist/Vocal Instructor) Hit the nail right on the head. 

Saying that women are doing anything for bad, because they are willing to admit they have a sexuality is in and of itself sexist. It's not like guys don't do the exact same thing. If not, we would all know Carl Perkins was the king of rock and nobody would give a flying .... about Elvis.


----------



## Basti (Oct 6, 2013)

I wouldn't say she's "doing what she wants" as much as agreeing to do what her managers want.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 6, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> they'll probably be doing a duet in less than a year at some awards show.



Oh, that's a guarantee. That will do so much for both of them it's a guarantee both of their managers are already in talks.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, a friend on my Facebook posted this... naaasty, just not attractive at all. New pics of Miley, *NSFW!!!*. Scroll down past the first two photos:

Terry Richardson's Diary




Rev.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)

....Again?....


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, at least she still has her personali...

Nevermind.
https://twitter.com/thetenderloins/status/190805800745316352


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugh... that "thing" is freakishly ugly. Maybe David Icke is right; maybe the elite are reptilians from planet Gleep-gloop.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 7, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> It's about a woman being able to do whatever she wants and not getting judged for it.


_"being able to *do whatever she wants and not getting judged for it.*"

_I see accountability is not a popular concept with the newer generations.


I'm going to blow whatever passes for your mind with this, and you don't need to thank me afterwards_:

It is very possible to be free and expressive without debasing yourself. Cheap, easy, and ineffectual ways of dealing with low self esteem is not something you should be defending. People with low self opinions should not be idolized for having a low self opinion.

The problem here IS NOT that people are complaining about Miley for turning herself into a trainwreck, it is that she feels has to be how she is to appear "free." She needs the attention like a drug and all you want to do is feed her and make excuses for the addiction.


Her actions are not what is going to hurt her in the end, it is what is driving her compulsion to do that is going to end her. The WHAT is not the problem, the WHY is.
_


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 7, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> _"being able to *do whatever she wants and not getting judged for it.*"
> 
> _I see accountability is not a popular concept with the newer generations.
> 
> ...



Well in that case, I hope she metaphorically overdoses on all of the attention and fame and fades away, because burning out like real artists do after a certain point is much too good for her.


----------



## død (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm wondering why a girl who was engaged for years gets labeled a slut, whilst Taylor Swift, who's had about 27 different partners in the last five years is celebrated as a role model?


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 7, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> _"being able to *do whatever she wants and not getting judged for it.*"
> 
> _I see accountability is not a popular concept with the newer generations.



I see passing judgment on people for things that have absolutely no effect on anybody else's life is still popular with the older generation...


The why is because it is making her a ton of money...pretty cut and dry. If people would stop making a big deal out of the fact that a rich young adult female has nice looking lady parts it would probably make her less money. Less free press and all that. 

Pretty much everybody goes through a crazy sex phase. Most of us don't go as extreme with it. Possibly because we can't, and possibly because we don't stand to make _millions of dollars _by doing so. We also don't have the media following us around making a huge ....ing deal about it. I have seen no evidence whatsoever that Miley is suffering from Low Esteem or any other bullshit like that. I have seen evidence to the opposite. Like her being young, rich, and successful and basically telling everybody else to .... off and let her do what she wants.


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2013)

død;3756001 said:


> I'm wondering why a girl who was engaged for years gets labeled a slut, whilst Taylor Swift, who's had about 27 different partners in the last five years is celebrated as a role model?



The only ones lauding Taylor Swift around as a "role model" are the only ones who don't know a thing about her besides "Hurr durr she pretty!" but anyone who has the unfortunate news of hearing teen girls gossip will tell you she isn't any sort of role model


----------



## Basti (Oct 7, 2013)

The very fact that there's a debate here means that her marketing strategy is working wonders. That's right, we're their bitches now.


----------



## straightshreddd (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't give a shit about her, her "music", the fact that she's a hot topic right now, or anything on tv or the mainstream web for that matter. I will say this, though:

I'd smash. 


Like Baron, I never paid any attention to her before she started wildin' out and looked more "normal" and still don't, really (I didn't even watch that VMA performance despite all the buzz). But, I'll see some pics and interview clips here and there and she's way hotter now, minus the extra weird shit.

I wanna see the blonde chick from iCarly do shit like this now that she's grown and hot. Or the dumb ass, red headed chick that she's on a show with now. Both. Throw Miley in the mix with them on some crazy shit. Now THAT would grab some serious attention.


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> I wanna see the blonde chick from iCarly do shit like this now that she's grown and hot. Or the dumb ass, red headed chick that she's on a show with now. Both. Throw Miley in the mix with them on some crazy shit. Now THAT would grab some serious attention.



I can tell you this, that blonde chick (Jennette McCurdy) got _hot_


----------



## straightshreddd (Oct 7, 2013)

Absurdly hot. ^


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 7, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I see passing judgment on people for things that have absolutely no effect on anybody else's life is still popular with the older generation...
> 
> 
> The why is because it is making her a ton of money...pretty cut and dry. If people would stop making a big deal out of the fact that a rich young adult female has nice looking lady parts it would probably make her less money. Less free press and all that.
> ...


I see you also missed all of the other words in my post to conveniently help your argument.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 7, 2013)

I think Miley Cyrus is hot as shit now. I dislike this latest rap-tragedy she's put out, though. I remember when she did Party In The USA and didn't know who Jay Z was even though she name-dropped him. 

As usual, I worry about how this adds to the degeneration of the world. People have always said that younger generations are shittier than the previous one, but I'm starting to think that shit might be turning out to be true in my generation's case. When I was born, people were straight up rebelling and shit. The Berlin Wall came down, Tiananmen Square happened, all of that. Now none of us in any country can be bothered enough to look up from our iPhones, with the exception of those who participated in the Arab Spring, which didn't even accomplish what they wanted.

Is it okay to act like a slut? I don't know, I'm a guy. I can't walk around showing off my ass cheeks and make women lose their cool. On one hand, I think it's shitty of Miley to think she has no obligation to the millions of girls who adore her, but on the other, who am I dictate how other people should live their lives? Is acting like a slut (and weirdly appropriating black culture) damaging to the country, and thus my concern, or is this the same kind of overreaction adults had to Pokemon and South Park? 

And lastly, has the internet, by which I mean German porn, made any of the usual targets for moral indignation irrelevant?


----------



## Friendroid (Oct 7, 2013)

I wish the earth was flat after all, so people like MC could be thrown off the edge into the void.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 7, 2013)

I believe she was recently quoted as saying that she "_will do what [she] is doing until she is 40_."

What happens at 41? Suicide by overdose? Rebirth into a "born again Christian" idol for easy seminar money?


----------



## mcd (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so glad I don't have a daughter. Yet. And when i do she will idolize people like this Malala Yousafzai, Pakistani girl shot by Taliban, under new death threat | Fox News rather than bubblegum cokesluts


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 8, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> The Berlin Wall came down, Tiananmen Square happened, all of that. Now none of us in any country can be bothered enough to look up from our iPhones, with the exception of those who participated in the Arab Spring, which didn't even accomplish what they wanted.



To be fair, Tiananmen Square didn't accomplish what they wanted, either, and the Arab Spring as it pertained to Egypt _did_ accomplish its goal (the ouster of Mubarak), they just haven't been happy with his replacement. The Arab Spring also brought about a change of leadership in Tunisia and Yemen, but the US doesn't have the ties with those countries that it does with Germany, nor did their protests bring about any world-famous photos like Tiananmen did, so they didn't really cause any more than a blip on the radar of Western public perception. 

Technically Libya also forced a change, but that's a rather different can of worms...


----------



## mcd (Oct 8, 2013)

^To be fair, most people thought the Arab Spring was a soap


----------



## Joose (Oct 8, 2013)

I mean, wtf?


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 8, 2013)

mcd said:


> ^To be fair, most people thought the Arab Spring was a soap


I thought it was where millions of frustrated Arab teens came together to start their own soda brand.


----------



## krovx (Oct 8, 2013)

Women have been exploited since the dawn of civilization. Unfortunately, I don't see it ending anytime soon. Some women even view this kind of attention and treatment as a form of empowerment since they can be so influential. Feminists seem to be split on these things though.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

Heh, get this guys... my father-in-law is a professional chauffer for a limo company and he's driven soooo many celebrities and political figures. Yesterday who'd he drive? Mliey Cyrus, her dad, mom, and new boyfriend  Just told me today.


Rev.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 9, 2013)

Posting this cause relevant, and because I haven't seen it on this forum yet...

Though I may have just missed the thread...



Also Miley Cyrus' music is the real abomonation here as far as I'm concerned, the whole being a huge slut thing is over played in pop and this is just an evolution of what tons of starlets had done before just taken to it's extreme so it's not really that impressive IMO but the lack luster songwriting and horrifically lifeless mixes, well those are inexcusable in my mind, it's like those record execs aren't even trying anymore, or at least even less than they have been lately.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 10, 2013)

død;3756001 said:


> I'm wondering why a girl who was engaged for years gets labeled a slut, whilst Taylor Swift, who's had about 27 different partners in the last five years is celebrated as a role model?



Cuz they're never ever ever getting back together... 

GIRL POWER


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 10, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> I wanna see the blonde chick from iCarly do shit like this now that she's grown and hot. Or the dumb ass, red headed chick that she's on a show with now.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2013)

At least the blonde from iCarly in nearly no clothes would be fappable. Miley Cyrus on the other hand would need quite a bit of plastic surgery to approximate a female figure.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 16, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> At least the blonde from iCarly in nearly no clothes would be fappable. Miley Cyrus on the other hand would need quite a bit of plastic surgery to approximate a female figure.


----------

